# Baby back ribs in a crock pot?



## novice_01

Can you make baby back ribs in a crockpot? The reason I ask is because I got a recipe from a butcher. He said to boil the ribs in hot water for about 30 minutes, then put them on a grill or bake them in the oven. The baking in the oven sounds like it may take 2 hours, plus I don't have a pan with a lid big enough for them.

So, my question is, can I cook the ribs in a crock pot?

Thanks.


----------



## ninja_59

Yes you can, 6 @ 8 hrs on high in your crockpot ( no boiling & no oven ).


----------



## dmt

Absotively.

They may not have the distinct all over caramelization that you get with the grilling, but they can and do get a nice glaze on them (on the exposed surfaces) in the crock...

Season or rub to taste, put 'em in the crock, douse with your favorite BBQ sauce, and set them on low for about eight to ten hours.

They will be so tender that you will not be able to put them on the grill to get any further caramelization without them falling off the bone, but I think you'll find the tenderness more than makes up for the lack of "glaze".

This works really well for boneless short beef ribs, too..


----------



## phatch

I wouldn't. To me, it's a waste of good ribs. Buy a cheaper cut such as country style boneless ribs for the crockpot. 

But yes, people do it all the time. 

Phil


----------



## novice_01

The trade-off between different cuts of ribs is cooking time and tenderness?

That is, babyback ribs are more tender, smaller (easier to eat?) and will require less cooking time?

And ribs that are not babyback are less tender but, if you cook them a long time - such in a crock pot - they will eventually get tender (but not get the nice outside from grilling?)?


----------



## phatch

Pork ribs should be on the smoker or cooked in an asian style. In the crockpot they lack the kind of flavor they can attain and are over-cooked. They loose their toothsome chew. 

A boiled rib is why for years I thought I didn't like barbecue.

Beef short ribs are Ok in the crockpot. They're well suited to the braising technique of the crockpot. 

Baby backs have less fat and are smaller. Easier to eat and more meat in a bite. But the fat they lack hurts them in the flavor department.

If you like babybacks in the crockpot, you'll be among many. But that cut of meat deserves something better in my view.


----------



## maryb

I agree, buy a cheaper cut for the crock pot. You ca do baby backs in the oven at 250 on a sheet pan. Still not as good as slow smoked but not bad. If they seem to be getting dry foil the sheet pan and then remove the foil in the last hour and add sauce if you want it.


----------



## teamfat

Boiled ribs are spoiled ribs. Yuck.

Do you like sauerkraut? Pork and sauerkraut play very well together in a crockpot. As others have suggested, though, I would tend to use pork shoulder instead of back or spare ribs. Crisp up a few slices of your favorite bacon, remove from the pan and crumble when cool enough to handle. Cut an onion, medium dice, and sweat it in the bacon grease. Remove and drain on a paper towel. Put your chunks of pork and some well-drained kraut into the crock pot, mix in the onions, the bacon and a peeled, cored apple cut into chunks. A healthy pinch of brown sugar is a nice touch, a half teaspoon or so of caraway seed if you've got it, a sprinkle of dry mustard powder as well. Stir it all up, set the crockpot to low, come back hours later and enjoy.

mjb.


----------

